# Leg Cramps Ointment-actually works



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

PIcked up this thing on a loose hope it works.

It has for me. I get an occasional wicked cramp or charlie horse, might be from statin medication, but I was pleased.

Hyland's Homeopathic - Leg Cramps Ointment


----------

